# Elvis Presley



## Lisa loo (Mar 30, 2021)

Elvis Presley _ 1st attempt


----------



## serene (Nov 20, 2020)

Your 1st attempt is very impressive, Lisa. Cheers 👍


----------



## Lisa loo (Mar 30, 2021)

Sketch of a hand using pencil




__
Lisa loo


__
Mar 30, 2021




A hand using pencil







serene said:


> Your 1st attempt is very impressive, Lisa. Cheers 👍


Thank you very much 🥰 x


----------

